# [gelöst] Unable to cd to '/home/torsten'

## Todie77

Hallo,

Komme schon wieder nicht weiter. Habe mir nach der Installation einen Benutzerkonto angelegt und kann mich darauf jetzt nicht einloggen.

Ich bekomme dann nur die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to cd to '/home/torsten'
> 
> 

 

Habe natürlich wieder gegoogelt, komme damit aber nicht weiter. Was habe ich jetzt schon wieder falsch gemacht ?

TorstenLast edited by Todie77 on Mon Apr 18, 2011 6:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## manuels

Sind die Rechte richtig gesetzt?

Poste mal "ls -l /home/"

----------

## Todie77

 *Quote:*   

> knoppix@Microknoppix:/media/sda3$ ls -l /home
> 
> insgesamt 0
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 37 knoppix knoppix 420 15. Apr 20:31 knoppix
> ...

 

ps.: hab' die Knoppix DVD (emerge kde-meta funktioniert auch nicht) noch mal rausgeschmissen (weil  insgesamt 0 angezeigt wurde, obwohl sich ja zwei Ordner in /home befinden) um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Die Rechte in /home stimmen.

----------

## Todie77

Hat sich erledigt, kann mich einloggen. Im Ordner /home befanden sich versteckte Dateien, fuer die ich keine Zugriffsrechte hatte. Nachdem ich sie entfernt hatte, war das Problem erledigt. Verstehe das zwar nicht, aber es funktioniert.Last edited by Todie77 on Mon Apr 18, 2011 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Sieht eher so aus, als hättest Du vorher gar kein /home/torsten gehabt.

Schön, dass es jetzt funktioniert.

----------

## Josef.95

Oder eventuell einfach verwechselt?

Beachte das es eventuell "drei"  /home/Verzeichnisse gibt, sofern du mit einer LiveCD unterwegs bist...

Einmal im Knoppix Live_System

Einmal im gentoo chroot (sofern schon ein Stage3 entpackt wurde)

und falls du für /home eine eigene Partition verwendest stelle auch sicher das es mounted ist..  :Wink: 

----------

## Todie77

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Oder eventuell einfach verwechselt?
> 
> Beachte das es eventuell "drei"  /home/Verzeichnisse gibt, sofern du mit einer LiveCD unterwegs bist...
> 
> Einmal im Knoppix Live_System
> ...

 

Nee, diesmal nicht,   :Smile:   hab' die Live-CD jedesmal rausgeschmissen und dann im installierten System gearbeitet. Gemounted ist alles, fstab ist konfiguriert.

----------

